# Shine in the field



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A short video, and pic of her.







I'll explain a little of it. You first see her get very birdy. Its her only catching a light scent, as she is on the wrong side of the breeze. Once on the correct side, she locks down with a pretty point. Birds don't always stay how we want them to, and this one raised its head. Shine saw the movement, and when it moved so did she. The quail took flight. You see her on chase, and hear the gunfire. I'm not shooting over her yet, but getting closer to it. Within the next couple of weeks, I should be able to shoot over her. Then its time to start getting her steady on birds.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

She's good! It must be a lot of fun watching her.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Nothing as beautiful as a V working birds! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Vizsla getting birdy, always makes me very happy. I admire how they can do things us humans can only dream of.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I let the birds do a lot of the training. No pressure on a pup, until they are bold on birds, and you can shoot over them.I'll see if I can upload another video from earlier in the week.
Its a few minutes long. The wind was strong that day, it made it harder for her to lock down the birds position. She's on point, but heavily flagging. Even leaps in, and figures out the bird is not there. I just stand back, and say nothing to her. I want her to figure it out, on her own.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This the video that I described in the post above.
She had stopped to scent, to the left side of the road. About 30 yards from the quail, before I started videoing. I could post pictures, and video's of when she does it perfect. Instead I'm posting the ones, where she's she is trying to figure things out. Strong winds can play tricks on their nose, and disperse scenting conditions.


----------



## 2Gingers (Jan 25, 2018)

How is she able to wag her tail that fast without the rest of her moving?!? Ha! She is clearly enjoying herself. Love the videos!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

the whole POINT (lol) is the learning process love the jitterbug tail, very telling about how she feels.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

A couple of pictures of Shine pointing pigeons. She has so much chase in her, she can catch good flying pen raised quail. So only pigeons during this part of her training. She has to figure out, she can't get birds without me.


----------

